

RFC 6214 - Adaptation of RFC 1149 for IPv6 - mpwarres
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6214

======
MichaelGG
The best one I've seen was SIPv4:

<http://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-kaplan-sip-four-oh-00.txt>

It's probably only funny if you're familiar with SIP, but it takes such great
jabs at the protocol and the IETF. It sorta captures how SIP commonly
[mis]implemented, instead of just being a complete gag.

Referring to SIP URIs: "In the real world that's highly unlikely, and in fact
Alice would have pressed buttons for a phone number, and simply set the domain
portion to her service provider. But this is not the real world, this is the
IETF."

On NAT: "And we don't mean this as a knock on SIP, because the entire IETF
refused to admit NATs exist."

And on removing some headers: "Subject - this ain't email. "

------
ez77
Aside: Does anybody know what the source format of these documents is?

~~~
nbpoole
<http://www.rfc-editor.org/formatting.html>

[http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc-
editor/instructions2authors.tx...](http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc-
editor/instructions2authors.txt)

~~~
cnvogel
Have god have mercy on the poor souls that shall use WORD to format their RFCs
;-) That sounds like a truly horrible idea.

